

Sudont: like sudo, except doesnt do what you tell it to - xtat
http://github.com/xtat/sudont/tree/master

======
Zev
_This program is useful for when you dont want to do something._

Why not just, uh, not do whatever you don't want to do if you really don't
want to do it?

~~~
xtat
because we don't have that feature. This program adds the ability to not do
things. It is very important to the software ecosystem.

------
rasa
mu!

